# Stanced R35s



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I know that 99% of you guys are former F1 drivers and engineers, loving cars standard looks or prepped for the track . . . these pics are for those who don`t care about all this and prefer form over function.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Wheels look good. Ride height looks good. 

Those wheels and ride height would be mullered to kingdom come were they to come up against some London speedbumps!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Can honestly say that that's the first time i've looked at an R35 and thought it looked nice


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

It does look nice but that's where it ends. Drivability will be reduced to zero I guess.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Kadir said:


> Wheels look good. Ride height looks good.
> 
> Those wheels and ride height would be mullered to kingdom come were they to come up against some London speedbumps!


I think thats one of the main reasons the stanced car tuning scene is so small in Europe, because of the shitty bumpy roads. In the US/Canada or in japan you find many stanced cars and even if functionality is some times sub-zero, when you park your standard Impreza next to a stanced Impreza for exemple, yours looks so crap.

form>funtion is state of mind here.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

awesome pics

i would do that to my 35 if not for the 2 storey high speed bumps all over the uk - i probably wont even be able to park my car at home anymore too!


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

looks fantastic - as previously mentioned though, UK roads suck :O(


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I wouldnt get 400m from my house without losing my front splitter at the very least!


----------



## cows_R_us (Oct 26, 2010)

looks nice but thats about it


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I wouldnt get 400m from my house without losing my front splitter at the very least!


bloody locals, they'll take anything


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> bloody locals, they'll take anything


Ha ha ha!

If I "stanced" mine it'd mean the scallies would need less bricks with which to nick the alloys!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry, YUK uke:

Hispanic drug dealers in Miami will love them though, I'm sure.

(Think I said the same thing or similar last time this subject came up)


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> If I "stanced" mine it'd mean the scallies would need less bricks with which to nick the alloys!


then you've got to slam it till no jack can possibly get under it!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

on topic

let's hope this stays stateside, along with marrying your sister


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

This looks great but unpractical. Stanced is massive in the drift scene here. they get some ridiculous angles


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If im by law not allowed to go fast....i would maybe have the same looking GTR

Im happy that german allows me to go fast:clap:


----------

